# Chihuahua savvy



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

.com? seen an advert for this before I logged in today, just wandering if anyone has used it and if its any good?

It says it training tips for Chihuahuas.




x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

no, never heard of it ...


----------



## CurlySuzy23 (Dec 3, 2013)

I've seen it but I thought it was a site that just advertised the woman's book. I read the home page and it said you need to get the book to get her 15 training tips...is that the one you mean?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah it could be, just wondered if anyone thought it was any good 


x


----------

